# What a difference a year make...



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Great pictures, looking back, it's always interesting to see how much a dog changes.


----------



## Ontariodogsitter (Feb 23, 2020)

Added value to posting the picture was a reminder to do Chances toenails, seems like a part time job with 2 dogs, can't imagine dealing with any more...


----------



## Ontariodogsitter (Feb 23, 2020)

Thank you for featuring my babies, we were just warned that the animal Emergency is shut down, not enough staff to keep it open and a warning to keep your pets safe, really as if we didn't try..
Here is Addy with her usual "who ? Me? never...


----------

